# advice on used McLane reel



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey folks, I finally got a somewhat relevant hit on my Craigslist reel alert...

https://charlottesville.craigslist.org/grd/6439506585.html

The seller claims it was purchased for a job that fell through and it has never been used? Sounds like it may need some engine work, but that's not a problem for me. Keep in mind that I'm a cool season guy with relatively high HOC in the transition zone. I know 10 blade is probably not ideal, but think it'd be okay with a front roller mod, etc? Were these good models?

Thanks!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Please delete this


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

That seller's story sounds pretty steenky to me. If it was purchased for a job it probably wasn't purchased new. You could buy a new one and let it sit outside for a year and it would look better than that one does.

BUT if that one came up on St. Louis Craigs list I would go and try to get it maybe for less than the $225 being asked. It looks like it needs back lapping because you can see the rust on the reel. Fixing a carb is easy. Would probably be a great "Starter reel mower". I am no expert on reels but McLane makes great edgers. The fact that they have different blade numbers available indicates they are pretty serious. Go and give the guy $150 for it and have fun restoring and using it


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How do you know it's a 10 blade mower? It does still look fairly new to me but has just been sitting outside for a few years. The rust on the reel is going to happen regardless since it's bare metal. My reel will rust within a day if I don't dry it off really good after washing it. It's shiny and new looking after a few rotations and a pass or two over the lawn. I would at least go look at it for that price.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

That looks just like the one I picked up last August. A new Spark plug and fresh gas helped my running issues. The seller replaced these for me after agreeing to purchase. I added a Reel Rollers front roller and that made a great difference. Here are the part numbers for the carb rebuild kit and air filter respectively. (495606 &491588S) I plan on doing a rebuild on the carb and an oil change when I get back from Salt Lake next week and hope to post at least pictures to help others on the process. As if the mower is good, I enjoy mine. I wish the engine had a bit more power. It cuts well and rarely leaves any tall blades except for some parts of the lawn that are not even. 
.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, I might just offer him a little less for it and see.

@@Fistertondeluxe do you know the cutting heights? Worried it won't go high enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@vnephologist here is a screen shot of the manual on height settings. 


Here is a link to the entire thing. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/2535rp10-mclane-parts-manual


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @vnephologist here is a screen shot of the manual on height settings.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the entire thing. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/2535rp10-mclane-parts-manual


Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@vnephologist what is your target hoc?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> @vnephologist what is your target hoc?


It'd have to be as high as it goes. That's probably my biggest reservation with this one. I'm thinking I probably need to be up around my current rotary cut @2" in the heat of the summer.


----------

